# Power ? 90 vdc



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

What do I use to power a 90 vdc motor- Dayton 4z728A?


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

90 v DC

Where you get something to output 90v DC, I have no idea. Good luck and try a few googles..


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

90vDC might be tough. You could try to find one of these. I really don't know if it will work however.
http://www.cjmco.com/90vpowersupply.pdf


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

What's the current rating on that motor?


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried loooking at surpluscenter.com but the only 115:90VDC power supplies that had could only handle 2Amps. which that motor probably runs at at that even if it doesn't once under load it MOST likely does. Finding a power supply to handle it would probably cost more then the motor itself.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

FL AMPS 0.89......
Thanks..


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

you might be ok with what i found check surpluscenter.com and look under DC power supplies. the one i found uses an 8 pin relay socket. Hope this helps some.


----------

